
Ritual Vitamins pulls in $10.5M from Founders Fund to scale the business - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/01/ritual-vitamins-pulls-in-10-5-million-from-founders-fund-to-scale-the-business
======
moonbug
well, that sounds like one heap of bullshit. Let us know when it IPOs so we
can short it.

